# z31 vs z32? What the difference? How's Reliability & Parts?



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

Hey guys... Im looking at buying a new winter project. I have my eyes on a 1988 z31 300zx turbo "shiro edition". It's neat because i live in Canada and only 75 of these were brought here and registered. 

The price is $2500 canadian and in good condition. My issue is reliability and ease of repair. Im not sure whats available for the 300zx as im a 240sx sr20det guy.. As well i know the z32's are mostly beat up and difficult to maintain. I wouldnt buy a z32 probably because of that. Just wondering if i'm going to run into the same problems or what i should watch out for when purchasing a z31? The car is nice but i don't want a headache trying to do my project.. Any help would be great.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Z31's aren't too bad too work on if they haven't been butchered up previously by someone else or are rusted up. Parts availability is pretty good, overall. Non-turbos were a bit of a slug, but the turbos weren't too shabby.


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

This is a turbo car. I was looking into other turbo cars and came across this one.. I was looking at MK3 turbo supra, 240sx with sr20det, & 300zx Turbo. This one is the least expensive of the bunch.. Then the supra and then the 240sx.. 

:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The potential problem with the 240SX is that it didn't come with that engine originally, so the quality of the installation is very important. Get as much info about the installation and any parts used and modifications made for future issues or problems if you decide to purchase it.


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

Yeah well a 240 sr20det isn't quite in my budget.. Its more like the Turbo supra or nissan 300zx... Just wondering about things to watch out for when im looking at them or common problems?


----------

